# Radge's/Chartist HFT Strategy email series?



## DJG (26 May 2014)

Has anyone been reading Nick Radge's/The Chartist's email series of "Earn A Second Income" focused towards his US HFT Strategy?

If so, what do you think about it? $363 for the year (inclusive of 2 free months, so 14 months).
Is it worth less than a dollar a day?

I don't think the price is so much an issue, but other factors for us (more so, me) general poor-men.

What sort of minimum account balance would you need to dilute commission fee's? (even if using Interactive Brokers)
Then there appears to be other fee's if you want special forms of support accounts

It appears you're actually paying for the US Power Setups Portfolio, but piggybacking the US HFT Strategy off it. I could be wrong.

By the way, I don't earn any form of remuneration off The Chartist before anybody starts on that.


----------



## minwa (26 May 2014)

DJG said:


> Then there appears to be other fee's if you want special forms of support accounts




What does this other fee and special account mean ?

Before subscribing to any signal service, ask yourself would you trade it without question, even through weeks/months/years of drawdowns. Look at the historical track record for some indication of periods of drawdowns but keep in mind past performance is no indication of future performance, especially if the performance "follows the market", with a high correlation to broad stock indices.

Don't fall for the typical marketing buy one year get extra free months scheme. Ask for a free trial see if it fits your trading style and delivers as promised, then try out a short period and see if it continues as expected.


----------



## DJG (28 May 2014)

minwa said:


> especially if the performance "follows the market", with a high correlation to broad stock indices.




I think that's a pretty important point. I suppose a small email doesn't give enough insight to the actual workings of the system (or strategy..). Would be interesting to see its performance though in other market types. I don't have the email on me but the back test may of been well over a year (would be interesting to see what it would look like circa '08).


----------



## edman79 (28 May 2014)

I have been a subscriber to his growth portfolio in the past and I think Nick Radge is pretty much on the straight and narrow. WYSISYG. He generally does substantial backtesting.

That's not to say you shouldn't do your own research though and make sure its right for YOU. I received the HFT emails also and sent him a reply which he responded to within the hour. So if you have any questions give him an email.

The HFT strategy results you received in the emails is based on 50% leverage so make sure your able to get leverage on US stocks with a low commission to reproduce his results. Otherwise with no leverage divide it by 2.


----------

